
Microlaunchers Technology for a New Space Age [pdf] - FlyMoreRockets
https://www.academia.edu/40142469/Microlaunchers_Technology_for_a_New_Space_Age
======
FlyMoreRockets
This book has some very out of the box thinking to dramatically lower launch
costs through downsizing and mass production. I actually bought a couple dozen
print copies of this book to give away before the author made the PDF freely
available. One of the authors used to give away buttons that said: "Want Lower
Launch Costs? BUILD MORE ROCKETS!", which actually inspired my username.

